# Thoughts on used Dewalt DW733 planer



## kalapolo (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been thinking lately about getting a planer, and saw the 733 listed on Craigslist. Not a lot of details, but price on there is $200 (not sure how negotiable this may be). Seems the 733 came out back in the late 90s, but seems like it was a good machine back then. What should I look for on a used oneIs it still a good one today compared to the 734 and/or 735 (although these would come at a higher price tag)? I'm open for recommendations if you have any (size is a factor as I have very limited workspace).


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The 733 and the 734 are virtually identical. The difference is that the 733 has 3 blades and the 734 has 4 blades. I don't think there are any other differences of substance.

I've had a 733 for over 10 years and I have run a lot of lumber through it. It continues to do a great job.

Things to look for - - Make sure it cranks up and down smoothly. A couple drops of oil will work wonders.

Recommendation - Without a good dust hood, this planer makes a mess in the shop with all the chips that fly out. On the other hand, a dust hood hooked up to a dust collector catches virtually all of it. Originally the 733 probably came with a cheap plastic hood designed to connect to a shop vac with a 2.5" port. A metal hood is available that connects to a DC with a 4" port. You'll want one of the other and you will probably have to buy it after you get the planer. I personally prefer the metal hood.

One more point - This planer is, by far, the loudest machine in my shop. Please don't run it without hearing protection.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I thought the difference was the 733 takes the A2 solid, resharpenable
blades and the 734 takes disposables.

Dewalt figured out they were leaving a huge amount of money on the
table selling a model with resharpenable blades. That's the story.

I had a 733. Good planer. Good blades. I broke a sintered drive sprocket
once but fixed it myself for the cost of the part (about $15).

Ask about a dust hood and if the blades aren't sharp you've ground for
negotiating the price down. Extra blades are about $45 a set so 
if an extra set is included that would make it a decent deal at $200.

I liked my 733 well enough. Used it for years with very few problems.

Check the gib screws on the cutterhead. They can shear off on this planer - 
they are replaceable, but it's a pain. Make sure the blade setting gauges
are there along with the wrenches. The tools fit in a molded tray on top
of the cutterhead.


----------



## kalapolo (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies, guys! Unfortunately, when I called the number on the listing and left a message, I never got a return phone call :-/ Perhaps it was already sold by that point.

On another note, I saw the DW734 recently at a pawn shop. Seemed to be in good condition, although there was some surface rust on the rails that the knives/head unit adjust upward and downward on. $250 + tax - I think it could be had for around $100 more from Amazon (new obviously). Any thoughts?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would never buy any used planer without testing it out first. For an extra $100 I would go with the new one.


----------

